# Ubisoft: "DLCs inzwischen weitestgehend akzeptiert" - sagt Ubisofts Chris Early



## Gast1669461003 (5. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft: "DLCs inzwischen weitestgehend akzeptiert" - sagt Ubisofts Chris Early* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft: "DLCs inzwischen weitestgehend akzeptiert" - sagt Ubisofts Chris Early


----------



## CaptProton (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe noch nie ein DLC gekauft und werde es auch nicht machen. Besonders kein DLC das es schon zum Release gibt.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2014)

Gerade "Time Saver" und Season Pass DLCs lassen mein Interesse an einem Titel deutlich schrumpfen.

Von mir gekaufte DLCs:

- Season Pass Bioshock Infinite: im letzten Steam Winter Sale: Spiel + Season Pass für 12,50€ <= für *den *Preis lass ich mir einen Season Pass andrehen, aber nicht, wenn ich dann für das komplette Spiel 80-90€ ausgeben soll.
- in GotY Editionen enthaltene DLCs (zB Batman Arkham City)
- Mass Effect 2 Story DLCs: weil ich das Spiel im Steam Sale gekauft hatte und mir die Rechnung Spielpreis+DLC Preis angemessen für ein komplettes Spiel dieser Qualität erschien.
- Maps für Defense Grid Awakening (inzwischen über 200 Stunden gespielt): Je 2 Maps für 1 Euro, insgesamt 4 Euro
- Bonus Kampagne für Defense Grid Awakening: 5 Euro
- Komfort Features für SW toR: rund 15 Euro: Weil das F2P Spiel mit erzählerischer Qualität punkten kann und ich somit quasi den Kaufpreis nachgeliefert habe.

Kurz: Wenn ich einen entsprechenden Gegenwert bekomme, oder mir der Gesamtpreis für das "komplette Spiel" immer noch zusagt, hole ich mir auch mal DLCs. Lieber wäre es mir aber, wenn diese direkt schon im Spiel integriert wären.
Was ich mit einem Seasons Pass soll, bzw warum ich das anderthalbfache bis doppelte für ein komplettes Spiel zahlen soll, erschliesst sich mir überhaupt nicht.


----------



## angelan (5. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mich mehr über vollständige Addons freuen, aber das gibt es ja leider oft nicht mehr.
DLCs habe ich nur bei Spielen, die ich supertoll finde, wie Mass Effect oder Bioshock Infinite.
Ansonsten kaufe ich lieber die GOTY, aber auch da spiele ich die DLCs oft nicht, wie z.B. bei dishonored, hatte das Spiel durch und gar keine Lust auf DLCs.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

Das große Problem bei DLCs ist ja erster mal, dass viele Nasen alle erster mal über einen Kamm scheren und dabei auf so Pferderüstungen hängen bleiben und dabei ignorieren dass das nur eine Distributionsmethode ist die *überhaupt nix* über den Inhalt aussagt!
Auch so ein Seasonpass ist jetzt nicht unbedingt nen Highlight, aber das hat man früher auch gemacht in dem man Fix nen Addon angekündigt hat und auch Mappacks sind nichts neues, früher hießen die Missionspack und waren auf CD, also das selbe in Grün.
Allerdings, werden auch Müll-DLCs akzeptiert die einem ein Cheat verkaufen


----------



## angelan (5. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gerade "Time Saver" und Season Pass DLCs lassen mein Interesse an einem Titel deutlich schrumpfen.
> 
> Von mir gekaufte DLCs:
> 
> ...





Allerdings solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, dass man Steam Sales nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann. Wenn alle nur Spiele im Sale kaufen, verdienen die Entwickler bald noch sehr wenig.


----------



## BiJay (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mich an kostenpflichtige DLCs gewöhnt, aber lang noch nicht akzeptiert. Kaufen tue ich sie mir nur selten, weil der Preis oft überteuert ist. Season Pass finde ich auch sehr fragwürdig, erst recht, wenn man nicht einmal genau weiß, was man dafür bekommt. Die DLC-Politik hat sich seit Jahren nicht gebessert und da hat der Käufer auch Mitschuld. Gerade die großen Entwickler übertreiben es regelrecht mit den DLCs.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2014)

Von mir akzeptiert? Ja. Von mir gekauft? Seeehr selten. 
Wenige DLCs konnten mich bisher wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## Emke (5. Juli 2014)

angelan schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, dass man Steam Sales nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann. Wenn alle nur Spiele im Sale kaufen, verdienen die Entwickler bald noch sehr wenig.


Da sind die Entwickler aber dann selbst schuld, die sind doch diejenigen die die Spieler ausbeuten. Vielleicht denken die ja dann um wenn es soweit ist ?


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Auch so ein Seasonpass ist jetzt nicht unbedingt nen Highlight, aber das hat man früher auch gemacht in dem man Fix nen Addon angekündigt hat und auch Mappacks sind nichts neues, früher hießen die Missionspack und waren auf CD, also das selbe in Grün.


Ein Addon ist aber ein dicker Haufen Inhalt, während ein Season Pass kleinere Häppchen vor sich hintröpfelt.
Ein Addon (zB Warcraft 3: The frozen Throne) konnte es auch teilweise locker mit dem Originalspiel an Umfang aufnehmen - Season Pass Häppchen/DLC hingegen ...

Und bei UT 2003 (oder 2004) gab's offiziellen Map Nachschub für umsonst(!) - als Service am Kunden.



angelan schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, dass man Steam Sales nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann. Wenn alle nur Spiele im Sale kaufen, verdienen die Entwickler bald noch sehr wenig.


Wenn Batman Arkham City ohne diesen Vorbesteller DLC Wahn erschienen wäre, hätte ich mir das auch zum Vollpreis beim Release geholt - da es aber überall "exklusive" DLCs gab (Gamestop, Amazon etc), hab ich gewartet, bis die Komplett Version bei Steam im Sale war.

Und irgendwie wird sich das für die Entwickler ja schon lohnen, sonst würden sie dabei ja nicht mitmachen.
Außerdem gibt es ja auch den einen oder anderen Titel, den ich mir beim Release als Retail hole.


----------



## Phone (5. Juli 2014)

Hat der Typ den Access erfunden?^^


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2014)

Ich akzeptiere/kaufe DLCs nur wenn P/L stimmt.

Es hängt u.a. davon ab um welches Spiel es sich handelt bzw. wie groß der Umfang des Hauptspiels ist und wie zufrieden ich damit war.
Bei einem Deus Ex HR habe ich sehr gerne 10~€ für Missing Link bezahlt weil ich mit dem Hauptspiel schon sehr zufrieden war und über 80+Spielstunden (2 Runs) auf dem Konto hatte.

Und dann gibt es auch noch Spiele wie Borderlands 2 dessen Hauptumfang mir erstmal groß genug ist und die ganzen DLCs absolut (noch) nicht brauche.

Die meisten Season Passes habe ich mir erst bei einem Steam Sale für maximal 10 € gekauft ggf. GOTY Versionen .

Von Publisher wie EA und Ubisoft halte ich u.a. wegen ihrer aggressiven DLC Politik sehr gerne die Finger von.

Vor allem kommen mir mind 50% aller DLCs extrem künstlich vor. Sprich: Aus dem Hauptspiel entfernt um als DLC zu verkaufen


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ein Addon ist aber ein dicker Haufen Inhalt, während ein Season Pass kleinere Häppchen vor sich hintröpfelt.
> Ein Addon (zB Warcraft 3: The frozen Throne) konnte es auch teilweise locker mit dem Originalspiel an Umfang aufnehmen - Season Pass Häppchen/DLC hingegen ...
> 
> Und bei UT 2003 (oder 2004) gab's offiziellen Map Nachschub für umsonst(!) - als Service am Kunden.



ja, und hätten die WC3 TFT als DLC verkauft, hätten die die über einen Seasonpass das ganze so aufgeteilt, das jede Episode eine neue Kampagne gewesen wäre
Außerdem sag ich ja nicht das Mappacks gut sind oder es keine besseren Leute gab, denn das hat man heute auch noch, wie bei ETS2 der auch immer gut erweitert wird, aber deswegen hatte man dennoch damals wie bei C&C Mappacks auf CD


----------



## Atuan (5. Juli 2014)

angelan schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, dass man Steam Sales nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann. Wenn alle nur Spiele im Sale kaufen, verdienen die Entwickler bald noch sehr wenig.


Wenn die Publisher aufhören, ihre 12 Jahre alten Spiele für 20 Euro zu verkaufen (oder 10 Jahre alt, oder 7 Jahre alt), höre auch ich wieder auf, Spiele ausschließlich im Sale zu kaufen.

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Mach dir keinen Kopf um die armen Publisher, die von uns im Sale abgezockt werden. Die gestalten ihre Preise exakt so, dass sie im Sale genau das bekommen, was sie eigentlich für das Spiel haben wollen. Nur das bei "_-75% brabbelrotzsabber moar salez!_" eben jeder Idiot zuschlägt, weil das Spiel so unfassbar "günstig" ist 

@Topic
Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich absoluter DLC-Verweigerer bin. Aber mein Kaufverhalten hat der DLC-Wahn schon beeinflusst. Ich stehe auf vollständige Spiele. Scheiß auf Outfits, Hüte, Pferderüstungen... Ich meine echte Spielinhalte, also Missionen und solchen Kram. Und genau das will ich mir zum Vollpreis einfach nicht mehr leisten. Bestraft wurde ich zuletzt für Skyrim. Ich Idiot habe das Spiel zum Release gekauft. Mit DLC wollte ich bis zu einem vernünftigen Sale warten, weil ich 100 Euro + für ein Spiel nicht einsehe. Und nu? Die GotY ist billiger, als die DLC (ohne Hauptspiel!). Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, oder?

Ich warte inzwischen fast immer auf die GotY (Blackguards habe ich zum Release gekauft. Aber da war klar, dass keine 20 DLC kommen.), da ich den DLC-Wahn nicht mehr einsehe. Siehe Borderlands 2. Ich hab das vollständige Spiel für unter 20 Euro bekommen. Ich hätte gerne mehr bezahlt, ist ja auch ein gutes Spiel. Aber 50 + Season Pass + eine unbestimmte Anzahl weiterer DLC? Sicher nicht.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Bestraft wurde ich zuletzt für Skyrim. Ich Idiot habe das Spiel zum Release gekauft. Mit DLC wollte ich bis zu einem vernünftigen Sale warten, weil ich 100 Euro + für ein Spiel nicht einsehe. Und nu? Die GotY ist billiger, als die DLC (ohne Hauptspiel!). Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, oder?
> 
> Ich warte inzwischen fast immer auf die GotY (Blackguards habe ich zum Release gekauft. Aber da war klar, dass keine 20 DLC kommen.), da ich den DLC-Wahn nicht mehr einsehe. Siehe Borderlands 2. Ich hab das vollständige Spiel für unter 20 Euro bekommen. Ich hätte gerne mehr bezahlt, ist ja auch ein gutes Spiel. Aber 50 + Season Pass + eine unbestimmte Anzahl weiterer DLC? Sicher nicht.



Sorry aber hier muss ich kurz Einspruch einlegen.

Gerade Skyrim ist wieder so ein Beispiel wo das Hauptspiel selbst schon extrem viel Umfang besitzt.
Du hast ein bis dato größtes RPG bekommen und dann regt man sich tatsächlich darüber auf dass die GOTY Version später mehr Inhalt + geringeren Preis aufweist?

Sorry aber das Prinzip einer GOTY Version sollte jedem bekannt sein.

Ich lasse wirklich gerne sehr viel Kritk an DLC zu, aber Skyrim war / ist auch für sein Hauptspiel jeden € wert.
Es ist nix neues heutzutage dass man als erster Käufer (im Nachhinein gesehen) die Arschkarte zieht.

Da müssen wir uns Zocker auch ein wenig an die eigene Nase fassen und unsere "Ich will aber alles besitzen!" Einstellung ein wenig reduzieren.
Wer Hauptspiel + DLC + guten Preis haben möchte muss eben paar Jahre warten und erstmal darauf verzichten.

Man könnte es auch so sagen: Vieles wäre vielleicht gar nicht umgesetzt worden (nachträgliche DLCs) wenn es nicht genug Käufer des Hauptspiels gegeben hätte - am Ende hätten beide Seiten nix davon.

Edit:
Goty Version kam fast 2 Jahre später raus... sorry aber diese Kritik kann ich hier wirklich nicht verstehen.
Ich persönlich habe oft das Gefühl dass einige dieses Hobby nicht mehr gescheit würdigen und nur noch auf Preis/Umfang/DLC etc. fixieren und vergessen
dabei dass es primär um auch Spielspaß/Emotionen geht.

Ich kaufe mir z.b. selten Vollpreisspiele aber besitze dennoch einige Prinzipien.
Spiele wie Wolfenstein und Thief hab ich mir bewusst zum Vollpreis gekauft weil es meinen Geschmack trifft und ich diese Entwicklung gerne unterstützen möchte.

Auch GTA 5 werde ich mir sofort zum Vollpreis kaufen.. Aber Spiele wie CoD kaufe ich mir nicht mal bei nem 50% off Sale.
WItcher 3 wird ebenfalls zum Vollpreis gekauft, genau so wie Cyberpunk 2077 (hoffentlich gibts ne Ego Sicht) und das nächste Deus Ex vermutlich auch.

Bei jährlichen Ableger gebe ich ungern viel Geld aus aber bei bestimmten Marken, die von guten Entwicklern bzw. nur alle paar Jahre kommen, sehr gerne.
Auch wenn es kurz darauf womöglich nen DLC und paar Monate darauf vll sogar nen 50% Rabatt gibt.

Wenn jeder so denken würde hätten wir heute wohl viele Spiele in ihrer Form gar nicht erlebt


----------



## ms-heimnetz (5. Juli 2014)

Die einzige DLC Politik die ich bisher einwandfrei ist war Mass Effect 3. Die Multiplayererweiterungen gabs umsonst (und die waren umfangreich) und die Singleplayererweiterungen hat man kaufen können und zwar zu einem guten Preis. Ansonsten hole ich mir DLCs nur wenn das Preis/ Leistungsverhältnis stimmt und der Inhalt mich wirklich brennend interessiert. Ansonsten nicht.


----------



## golani79 (5. Juli 2014)

Emke schrieb:


> Da sind die Entwickler aber dann selbst schuld, die sind doch diejenigen die die Spieler ausbeuten. Vielleicht denken die ja dann um wenn es soweit ist ?



Oh wow .. selten so gelacht ...


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hab nix gegen DLCs, wenn folgende Punkte erfüllt werden


Sie nicht zu teuer sind (Preis - Leistung/Umfang stimmt)
Die DLCs nicht aus der SP-Kampagne entnommen werden (Negativ-Beispiel: Assassin's Creed 2)


----------



## Theojin (5. Juli 2014)

Ja, ich kaufe DLCs, mit dem Hauptspiel zusammen für maximal einen 10er bei Steam. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ein Entwickler mit dem generierten Geld durch den Verkauf des Hauptspiels nicht auskommt, dann haben sie dort einen beschissenen Job gemacht im Management. Allerdings muß ich auch sagen, es gibt kein Spiel, welches mir so wichtig wäre, daß ich es bei Release haben muß. Dazu lodert die Leidenschaft nicht mehr genug, zumal es viele Blender da draußen gibt, die in meinen Augen nichtmal den Budgetpreis bei Steam wert sind.

Sollen die DLCs eigentlich der Ersatz für das entgangene Geld durch die Raubmordkopierterroristen sein? Falls ja, dann ist das ein toller Ansatz, einfach die ehrlichen Deppen noch mehr schröpfen. Und mir fällt auf Anhieb nicht ein kostenpflichtiger DLC ein, der jemals sein Geld wert gewesen wäre.


----------



## Atuan (5. Juli 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber hier muss ich kurz Einspruch einlegen.
> 
> Gerade Skyrim ist wieder so ein Beispiel wo das Hauptspiel selbst schon extrem viel Umfang besitzt.
> Du hast ein bis dato größtes RPG bekommen und dann regt man sich tatsächlich darüber auf dass die GOTY Version später mehr Inhalt + geringeren Preis aufweist?
> ...


Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich rege mich nicht auf, dass die GotY günstiger ist, als Skyrim damals zu Release war. Natürlich ist die GotY günstiger. Worüber ich mich aufrege, ist, dass ich, der das Spiel zum Release gekauft hat, nun läppische 45 Euro für die DLC hinblättern soll, während die GotY (Legendary, oder was auch immer), also das Hauptspiel + die DLC, 30 Euro kostet.

Du besitzt das Hauptspiel schon lange und willst jetzt die DLC? 45 Euro.
Du hast noch nüscht und willst Hauptspiel + DLC? 30 Euro.
Finde den Fehler...

Klar, ich könnte einfach die GotY kaufen. Hab dann aber Skyrim und Skyim Legendary in meiner Steam Bibliothek und darf mir Gedanken machen, wie ich meine Speicherstände von einem Skyrim ins andere bekomme. Klar, ich kann auch auf nen Sale warten und die DLC für 11,25 Euro bekommen - während die GotY dann 7,50 Euro kostet.

Nichts gegen Skyrim, war wirklich umfangreich und die DLC entsprechen dem, was damals als Add-On im Handel stand. Ein Vorzegebeispiel dafür, wie DLC sein sollten. Aber warum muss ich für meine DLC mehr zahlen, als für die GotY? Das passt nicht. Das pisst mich an. Nicht die DLC, sondern die konfuse Preispolitik.

Ich habe gelernt. Das nächste Bethesda Game wird als GotY gekauft.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen DLCs, wenn folgende Punkte erfüllt werden
> 
> 
> Die DLCs nicht aus der SP-Kampagne entnommen werden (Negativ-Beispiel: Assassin's Creed 2)



Wobei das natürlich ein ewiges Streitthema bleiben wird...

Ich bin auch extrem allergisch auf solche Methoden aber kann man es zu 100% beweisen? Leider nicht immer  
Mein einziger Anhaltspunkt ist wenn DLCs sofort zum Release angeboten werden.... und auch hier
hat jeder eine andere Schmerzgrenze.

Extrem finde ich die ganzen Starter Editionen z.b. bei Ubisoft und dutzend Season Passes. 

Dieses Thema ist insofern kompliziert weil wir Konsumenten nicht 100%ig wissen können ob Content extra für DLC rausgeschnitten wurde. 
Da muss jeder selbst seinem Bauchgefühl vertrauen.

als kritisch empfand ich z.b. From Ashes DLC zu Mass Effect 3.
Angeblich waren da schon die Daten mehr oder weniger vorhanden nur deaktiviert und zusätzlich kam ein Storyelement dazu
welches in Mass Effect ganz und gar nicht unwichtig ist 

Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen dass mir dieses Thema nicht mehr allzu wichtig ist weil ich eh viel zu viele Spiele besitze und erst viele Monate bzw. Jahre später
zum Kauf komme. Dafür hole ich mir dann die GOTY oder alle DLCs zu einem fairem Preis.
Da ich auf Ubi, EA und Activision nahezu komplett verzichte hab ich eh selten mit diesem DLC Kram zu tun


----------



## doomkeeper (5. Juli 2014)

Atuan schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich falsch. Ich rege mich nicht auf, dass die GotY günstiger ist, als Skyrim damals zu Release war. Natürlich ist die GotY günstiger. Worüber ich mich aufrege, ist, dass ich, der das Spiel zum Release gekauft hat, nun läppische 45 Euro für die DLC hinblättern soll, während die GotY (Legendary, oder was auch immer), also das Hauptspiel + die DLC, 30 Euro kostet.
> 
> Du besitzt das Hauptspiel schon lange und willst jetzt die DLC? 45 Euro.
> Du hast noch nüscht und willst Hauptspiel + DLC? 30 Euro.
> Finde den Fehler...



Aber das ist doch völlig normal 
Multipacks sind meist immer billiger als Einzelpreise und Spiele bleiben, vor allem im digitalem Zeitalter, nicht davon verschont.

Klar ist das ein wenig blöd aber man muss auch genau betrachten was man für das Geld bekommt.
Du hast bereits Vollpreis bezahlt (wird seine Gründe gehabt haben) und wenn du über DLCs nachdenkst war deine Spielerfahrung sehr positiv.
Ergo: Eigentlich solltest du kein Problem damit haben ein paar Euros mehr hinzulegen wenn du den Umfang dieses Universums beachtest.

Bei einem popeligen Moorhuhn Shooter wären die Preisunterschiede schlimmer gewesen als bei einem riesigen RPG wie Skyrim.


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

mal abgesehen davon das ich das irgendwie Knuffig finde das irgendwo suggeriert wird dass das nur Bethesda machen würde (endlich mal nicht alleine EA)
aber mal ehrlich, was ist das für ne Neidlogik


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2014)

Ich ignoriere die meistens komplett oder hole mir das ein oder andere mal, wenn es das stark reduziert auf Steam oder als Komplettpaket mit Hauptspiel und DLC gibt (Goty-Version usw.).


----------



## Kratos333 (5. Juli 2014)

Wenn überhaubt dann nur ein Season Pass. Wenn es den für 30€ gibt - dann ok - greif ich zu.
Aber wenn alle DLCs zu dem Spiel dann noch 100€ mehr kosten dann kauf ich es nicht.
Gibt ja schon einige Spiele bei denen DLCs richtig cool sind. Skyrim, Borderlands 2 , Last of Us, Bioshock 3 so als beispiel.

Es kommt natürlich darauf an ob Singleplayer oder Multiplayer. Singleplayer kaufe ich meistens Monate Später die GOTY edition mit allen DLCs und zock es dann nochmal durch. Für MP Titel - ok, da leg ich auch gern mal 15€ für neue Maps oder ähnliches hin wenn ich eh hunderte Stunden darin verbring.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, und hätten die WC3 TFT als DLC verkauft, hätten die die über einen Seasonpass das ganze so aufgeteilt, das jede Episode eine neue Kampagne gewesen wäre


Genau das meine ich ja: Ich will einen dicken Batzen neuen Inhalt - quasi eher eine komplette Fortsetzung als tröpfelnde Kapitel Updates. Mich nervt zur Zeit auch das Episoden Konzept (von TWD 2, das ich seit dem Release hab, aber monat(e)lang auf die Fortführung warten muß). Mit einem umfangreichen Gesamtpaket kann man ja ganz andere Handlungsbögen oder Spielvariantenproduzieren als in kurzen Häppchen, die ggfalls nicht mal Spielfilmlänge erreichen.


----------



## Holyangel (6. Juli 2014)

Zum Artikel: Es mag sein, dass der Widerstand gegen dlc schwindet. ich bin einer, der hat abgesehen von Civilization, kein einziges Spiel, welches dlc hat. Dies liegt hauptsächlich an den Genres, welche dlc meistens anbieten, diese interessieren mich nicht sonderlich.
Aber ich würde bei Spielen, welche ich "evtl" kaufen würde, aber diese dann dlc mit minimal Verbesserungen bieten, eher zum nicht kaufen übergehen.

Schöne Addons, die das Hauptspiel wesendlichen erweitern, genießen dabei einen Sonderstatus und können auch mal etwas teurer sein.

Ich finde es schade, dass aber die Zielgruppe der dlcs sich offenbar so leicht beeinflussen lassen. Lieber gleich das Spiel komplett anbieten und dann, wenn es dies wert ist, 5 Euro mehr verlangen....


----------



## Holyangel (6. Juli 2014)

angelan schrieb:


> Allerdings solltest Du auch nicht vergessen, dass man Steam Sales nicht als Maßstab nehmen kann. Wenn alle nur Spiele im Sale kaufen, verdienen die Entwickler bald noch sehr wenig.



Man muss aber auch sehen, dass viele Spiele im Sale immer noch auf Amazon und co Preise sind, da bei Steam auch ältere Spiele mitunter 40 Euro kosten.

Und es greifen auch sehr viele Spieler zu, die das Spiel sonst niemals gekauft hätten!

Edit: Mist, wollte ersten poste schon editieren.

Und noch zum Thema Skyrim.
Ich finde es auch etwas schade, dass das addon teurer ist, als die komplette Edition, da ich das Spiel als es raus kam, sofort gekauft habe. Da ich zu der Zeit aber sehr viel Herr der Ringe Online gspielt habe, habe ich dies lange nach hinten gedrängt und erst vor ca einem Jahr sher viel gespielt.
Nun würden mich die addons (noch) interessieren, aber ich habe sie dann doch nicht gekauft, weil ich sonst das Spiel 2mal hätte.
Wenn man, Skyrim komplett neu kauft und das andere wenigstens noch verscvhenken könnte, hätte ich dies wohl schon gemacht, aber so...


----------



## angelan (6. Juli 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sehen, dass viele Spiele im Sale immer noch auf Amazon und co Preise sind, da bei Steam auch ältere Spiele mitunter 40 Euro kosten.
> 
> Und es greifen auch sehr viele Spieler zu, die das Spiel sonst niemals gekauft hätten!
> 
> ...




Zu Steam: stimmt, damit machen die das Geld, weil viele dann die Spiele jahrelang ungespielt rumliegen haben.
Zu DLCs:
Geht mir genauso, hatte mir überlegt, noch mal die Legendary Edition zu kaufen, um auch mal die Addons spielen zu können. Ich habe auch direkt bei release gekauft, 100 Stunden gespielt und seitdem nicht mehr.
Bei Fallout new vegas habe ich es so gemacht, habe beim Sale die ganze GOTY gekauft und die war billiger als die DLCs einzeln. Steam hat mir keine neue Version gegeben, sondern nur die DLCs ergänzt. (ging so einfach, weil ich die österreichische Version hatte, die deutsche Normalversion war ja noch geschnitten.
In dem Fall bekam man sogar die Uncutversion mit DLCs billiger als die Cut Version mit DLCs


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch sehen, dass viele Spiele im Sale immer noch auf Amazon und co Preise sind, da bei Steam auch ältere Spiele mitunter 40 Euro kosten.



nenn mal ein paar beispiele.


----------



## Gandalf1107 (6. Juli 2014)

Ich habe im Prinzip nichts gegen DLC, sofern der nicht schon am Tag der Veröffentlichung verkauft werden soll. Denn dann kommt mir das irgendwie immer so vor, als sei da wirklich was aus dem Spiel entfernt worden, um nochmal extra abzukassieren. Auch dass man als Käufer der ersten Stunde gefickt wird, wenn man für eine Game of the Year Edition weniger oder nur kanpp mehr zahlen soll, als für einen einzigen DLC (Skyrim, Borderlands 2, Dishonored) gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass viele Spieler erst dann zugreifen, wenn ein Spiel als Komplette Game of the Year Version draußen ist.


----------



## Filben (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn DLC's endlich mal was bieten würden und nicht nur bereits vorhandene assets ausschlachten würden. Aber wenn ich  z.B. bei den DLC's (z.B. Assassin's Creed 3) an exakt die gleichen Orte Reise, die ich schon kenne und dann beispielsweise nur eine weitere Aufgabe mit "gehe zur Ort X, schalte Person Y" aus bekomme, dass in 15 Minunten gegessen und nach 2 Stunden vergessen ist, dann können die ihren Scheiß behalten. Ist denn ein bißchen mehr Qualität, Umfang und vor allem Kreativität zuviel verlangt? Jaja, ich weiß, ich muss es ja nicht kaufen. Aber das kann doch nicht deren Anspruch sein...

Anderes Beispiel diese Watch Dogs Deluxe Edition mit beworbenen zusätzlichen 45 Minuten Gameplay, aber einen Aufpreis von 15 EUR. Da muss man keine 1 in Mathe haben um zu sehen, dass man über den Tisch gezogen wird. Wenn man nach den 45 Minuten wenigstens "blown away" wäre und etwas noch nie dagewesenes und unglaublich schönes, perfekt handwerkliches zusammengestelltes und phänomenales Erlebnis geboten würde... könnte man es VIELLEICHT noch verschmerzen. Aber ist eben nur Ubisoft-Qualität.

Und hier ein paar neue Waffen und Gadgets und Fähigkeiten wie es auch immer üblich ist... ich bitte euch, wie unkreativ kann man überhaupt sein? Solche Sachen tragen rein gar nichts zur Qualität oder zur Spieldauer eines Spiels bei, oder kauft man Shooter nach der Anzahl der im Spiel vorkommenden Waffen? 

Lieber ein vernünftiges ADDON oder EXPANSION PACK wie man es früher noch nannte, als diese Pfennig-Ware aus der Grabbelkiste, die auch eben genau diese Qualität hat.


----------



## DFR-Spike (6. Juli 2014)

Es ist ein Unterschied zwischen akzeptiert und geduldet.
Ich werde z.B. day-one-DLC niemals akzeptieren, da meiner Meinung nach, dieses feature in der Verkausversion hätte enthalten sein müssen.
Aber Ich dulde spätere Inhalt DLC oder auch einen Season Pass, wenn die Inhalte denn Ihr Geld wert sind
(Battlefield 4 z.B.).
Ganz angefreundet habe Ich mich mit dem ganzen Modell immernoch nicht.


----------



## LSD-Goat (6. Juli 2014)

Die einzigen DLC's die ich mit bisher gekauft habe waren die Burial at Sea für Bioshock Infinite und die waren ihr Geld definitv wert wenn man sich mal anguckt was die anderen Publisher für 15€ so anbieten...


----------



## golani79 (6. Juli 2014)

Ad Bethesda und GOTY / DLC´s

Die DLC´s zu Skyrim gab es schon oft genug ziemlich billig in irgendwelchen Deals - auch zu Zeiten, wo es die GOTY noch nicht gab.
Man könnte fast schon sagen, "hinterhergeschmissen" - jetzt gibt es halt die GOTY und die ist ein wenig günstiger, als wenn man die Sachen einzeln kauft.
Ist aber auch nicht das erste und einzige Spiel bei dem es so ist.

Und selbst, wenn die GOTY billiger ist, als alle DLC´s zusammen - wo liegt das Problem, sich die GOTY zu holen? 
Ja, hat man halt 2 Einträge in der Steambibliothek - ist auch kein Weltuntergang. 
Habe mir auch von Fallout 3 die GOTY geholt, nachdem ich die normale Version schon hatte - aus dem einfachen Grund, weil die günstiger war, als alle DLC´s gemeinsam. 

Speicherstände? --> funktionieren problemlos.


----------



## Holyangel (6. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nenn mal ein paar beispiele.



Z.B. ist aktuell Heroes of Might and Magic 6 im Angebot, kostet bei Steam statt 30 Euro 7,50 Euro.
Bei Amazon kostet es 8 Euro, ohne Sale.

Oder Civ 5 complete kostet bei steam 40 Euro (ohne sale) bei Amazon 20 Euro... hab jetzt 3 Preise verglichen und bei 2 kommt es so hin 

Sind halt vorallem "blockbuster" Spiele, deswegen kaufe ich bei Steam meistens indie games.

Denke Street Fighter wäre auch ein Kandidat, aber zu faul eben nachzuschaun 

Edit: habs nun doch verglichen... 8 Euroo Amazon und 20 Euro Steam.

Und nochnmal zu den addons von Skyrim. Wären die addons als gesamtpack, ohne Hauptspiel zu haben und würden die nur 1 Euro weniger kosten als die Legendäre Edition mit Hauptspiel, hätte ich Skyrim komplett, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, ein Spiel 2mal kaufen zu müssen, weil ich so dumm war, es damals zum Vollpreis gekauft zu haben.

Nächstes Elderscrolls Spiel werde ich abwarten, bis alle addons da sind und zahle dann weniger für alles zusammen, also es damals das hauptspiel alleine war...


----------



## Gemar (6. Juli 2014)

DLCs zwingen einen irgendwie auf eine GOTY-Edition zu warten. Man braucht die meisten DLCs eigentlich nicht, aber hat man sie nicht gibt es ein kleines Gefühl als wäre das Spiel nicht komplett.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2014)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Z.B. ist aktuell Heroes of Might and Magic 6 im Angebot, kostet bei Steam statt 30 Euro 7,50 Euro.



du hast doch was völlig anderes behauptet. du hast gesagt, auch ältere spiele würde bei steam noch vollpreis (~ 40 euro kosten), selbst im sale.


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast doch was völlig anderes behauptet. du hast gesagt, auch ältere spiele würde bei steam noch vollpreis (~ 40 euro kosten), selbst im sale.


Da hast du was mistverstanden: Die Behauptung war, daß Steamsales denselben Preis ergeben würden wie die momentanen Preise bei Amazon & Co, da der reguläre Preis bei Steam eben immer noch bei 40 Euro liegt (während das Spiel eben bei Amazon schon regulär für 8 Euro zu haben ist)


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Da hast du was mistverstanden: Die Behauptung war, daß Steamsales denselben Preis ergeben würden wie die momentanen Preise bei Amazon & Co, da der reguläre Preis bei Steam eben immer noch bei 40 Euro liegt (während das Spiel eben bei Amazon schon regulär für 8 Euro zu haben ist)



wobei das aber auch nicht so die Extreme Häufigkeit ist, spontan fällt mir da aber Alice Madness Returns das bis vor kurzem in einem Sale mit dickem 75% Nachlass 12,50 gekostet hat, was ungefähr dem Preis bei Amazon entspricht und der Normale Preis war immer noch 50€, allerdings muss man ja auch sehen dass das Spiel jetzt nicht der Megaerfolg war und es war auch eher Taktik.


----------



## Theojin (6. Juli 2014)

Für sowas wie Die Nacht des Raben für Gothic2 zahle ich gern 2 Drittel des Preises vom Hauptspiel, aber da stecke auch viel Arbeit drin, und es hat das Hauptspiel gehörig aufgewertet und verbessert.

Aber das war ja noch in einer ganz anderen Zeit...


----------



## schweibi (6. Juli 2014)

So etwas wie DLCs gab es schon früher: Erweiterungspacks. ABER: Die hatten meist tatsächlich einen Mehrwehrt, teilweise wurde der Spielumfang VERDOPPELT und das für 10-20 Mark bzw. Euro.  Heutzutage ist man beinahe gezwungen, sich den bescheuerten Seasonpass zu kaufen, damit man kein kastriertes Spiel in den Händen hält. Und das schlimme ist: Die meisten DLC haben mich bisher mehr als enttäuscht. 

 Was mich allerdings WIRKLICH aufregt, sind diese Tausenden von verschiedenen Versionen von ein und dem selben Spiel und in KEINEM hat man wirklich ALLE (relevanten) Spielinhalte.  Bestes Beispiel: Die Assassins Creed Reihe. Es ist quasi unmöglich alle Missionen zu spielen, es sei denn man kauft das Spiel 2-3 Mal. So kann man mit Kunden nicht umgehen. Das ist in etwas so, als würde man ein Auto kaufen, das man ENTWEDER mit Türen ODER mit Sitzen erstehen kann, aber nicht mit beidem Gleichzeitig.


----------



## GamesGlobe (6. Juli 2014)

Ich hab mir noch nie nen DLC gekauft da man (mit wenigen ausnahmen) für sein geld recht wenig bekommt. Da kauf ich mir lieber nen Ordentliches Addon.


----------



## Holyangel (6. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du hast doch was völlig anderes behauptet. du hast gesagt, auch ältere spiele würde bei steam noch vollpreis (~ 40 euro kosten), selbst im sale.



Wie Worrel schon schrieb, ich sagte, dass Steam Spiele, welche aktuell im sale sind" (oft) mit Amazon Preisen verglichen werden können, da sie ohne sale um einiges teurer wären.

Eben noch CoD - Black ops 2 gesehen. Steam 60 Euro, Amazon 30 Euro...

Und mir ging es auch um so kommentare, dass die Entwickler nichts mehr verdienen, wenn nur noch im sale eingekauft wird. wirklich aktuelle Spiele sind im Sale evtl mit 20% Rabatt und 50% oder mehr da sind die Spiele schon älter als 6 Monate, teilweise mehre Jahre.
Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.
Und selbst wenn nun ein 3 Monate altes game 50% weniger kostet und statt 40 Euro 20 Euro, was denkst du, was auf so einer Plattform wie Steam Geld dadurch generiert wird?


----------



## Theojin (6. Juli 2014)

schweibi schrieb:


> Was mich allerdings WIRKLICH aufregt, sind diese Tausenden von verschiedenen Versionen von ein und dem selben Spiel und in KEINEM hat man wirklich ALLE (relevanten) Spielinhalte.  Bestes Beispiel: Die Assassins Creed Reihe. Es ist quasi unmöglich alle Missionen zu spielen, es sei denn man kauft das Spiel 2-3 Mal. So kann man mit Kunden nicht umgehen. Das ist in etwas so, als würde man ein Auto kaufen, das man ENTWEDER mit Türen ODER mit Sitzen erstehen kann, aber nicht mit beidem Gleichzeitig.



Doch, bei den meisten Spielen gibt es eine Möglichkeit, auch wirklich alle Inhalte zu sehen und zu bespielen. Nur leider verdient der Entwickler daran keinen Cent. Ist doch traurig, daß eben nicht der ehrliche Kunde den Vorteil hat, sondern derjenige, der weiß, wo er suchen muß nach gewissen Angeboten.
Aber statt zu versuchen, eben diese Leute wieder ins Boot zu holen, schröpft man lieber die ehrlichen Käufer noch weiter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2014)

Das ist übrigens die gleiche Methode, die man auch in der Politik anwendet: Man ändert ein Gesetz, führt irgendetwas ein, was vielen nicht gefällt und sich viele auch darüber beschweren. Ist es dann mal etwas ruhiger, dann behauptet man einfach, dass das doch jetzt angenommen sei und viele so wollen. So lässt sich da auf Dauer auch (fast) alles durchsetzen.


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens die gleiche Methode, die man auch in der Politik anwendet: Man ändert ein Gesetz, führt irgendetwas ein, was vielen nicht gefällt und sich viele auch darüber beschweren. Ist es dann mal etwas ruhiger, dann behauptet man einfach, dass das doch jetzt angenommen sei und viele so wollen. So lässt sich da auf Dauer auch (fast) alles durchsetzen.



und wie in der Politik, würde man den Namen von DLC zu Addon ändern, würden die die jetzt große Töne spucken, das anstandslos akzeptieren ...
Mal ehrlich, ich hab´s zu anfangs noch geschrieben das ein DLC *überhaupt nix* über den Inhalt aussagt! Und trotzdem wird munter einfach alles mal über einen Kamm geschert


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> und wie in der Politik, würde man den Namen von DLC zu Addon ändern, würden die die jetzt große Töne spucken, das anstandslos akzeptieren ...
> Mal ehrlich, ich hab´s zu anfangs noch geschrieben das ein DLC *überhaupt nix* über den Inhalt aussagt! Und trotzdem wird munter einfach alles mal über einen Kamm geschert


Ähm, doch: dann würde ich ebenfalls schreiben, daß der durchschnittlich pro Addon gebotene Inhalt früher deutlich umfangreicher war.

Und jetzt mal Ernsthaft: Wie viele DLCs bieten denn soviel Umfang wie ein solches Addon? Gibt's überhaupt einen nennenswerte Anzahl an DLCs mit mehr als 2 Stunden Umfang ? oder gar 10 bis 15 Stunden?


----------



## Enisra (6. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, doch: dann würde ich ebenfalls schreiben, daß der durchschnittlich pro Addon gebotene Inhalt früher deutlich umfangreicher war.
> 
> Und jetzt mal Ernsthaft: Wie viele DLCs bieten denn soviel Umfang wie ein solches Addon? Gibt's überhaupt einen nennenswerte Anzahl an DLCs mit mehr als 2 Stunden Umfang ? oder gar 10 bis 15 Stunden?



natürllich gibt das viel Schwachsinn, aber nur weil es einfacher ist so 10MB Datei über das internet zu vertreiben und nicht weil man das herruntergeladene Addon DLC nennt
Außerdem bin ich generell gegen "Früher war alles besser", denn auch früher waren die meisten Addons eher Dünn, wie jetzt das zu Partrizier 2 und dann schau dir mal das Addon zu Tropico 4


----------



## Kratos333 (6. Juli 2014)

Gemar schrieb:


> DLCs zwingen einen irgendwie auf eine GOTY-Edition zu warten. Man braucht die meisten DLCs eigentlich nicht, aber hat man sie nicht gibt es ein kleines Gefühl als wäre das Spiel nicht komplett.



Naja, zwingen nicht unbedingt. Wie gesagt ich geh da ganz easy vor:
Wenn mir ein Spiel wirklich super gefällt dann kauf ich auch gerne mal ein DLC. Am besten ist aber weiterhin ein Season Pass wenn er nicht zu teuer ist. Bei Titel wie Skyrim bei denen es keinen season pass gibt warte ich auf die GOTY edition. Habe die Legendary edition zu weihnachten für 20€ geschossen und wurde bestens unterhalten. Die neuen ganzen DLCs haben das Spiel super erweitert.
Es kommt aber natürlich auf den Preis an von einem DLC. 15€ leg ich ungern hin. Aber so 5€ kann man schonmal hinlegen. Das stört mich dann nicht.

Habe CoH2 bei release für 30€ geschossen und erst letztens einige DLCs gekauft. Bei den massen von Stunden die ich in dem Spiel verbracht habe ist das nun wirklich kein problem für mich mal 7,99€ für etwas hinzulegen. Ich bin ohnehin MMORPG spieler und ob ich jetzt 13€ Monatlich für ein MMO hinlege oder mal 5€ für ein Singleplayer Spiel...

Ich muss sagen das die DLCs von Jahr zu Jahr besser werden. Am anfang zu Dragon age 1 Zeiten war das ganze ja eine totale frechheit. Inzwischen haben einige Entwickler das ganze kapiert das man nicht so einfach das ganze machen kann.


----------



## Belandriel (6. Juli 2014)

Bei mir sind eher GOTYs mittlerweile akzeptiert fürn Zwanni und gut is.... wenn die damit zufrieden sind, ist es ja fein für beide Seiten *g*


----------



## willkeinen (7. Juli 2014)

Immer wenn ich DLCs zu einem Game sehe denke ich, ich hätte nur das halbe Spiel gekauft und es fehlt mir irgendwie was.  Habe bisher nie ein DLC gekauft und sehe es auch nicht ein warum ich es tun sollte. Entweder gleich ins Spiel oder gar nicht!


----------



## Fresh1981 (7. Juli 2014)

Akzeotiert? Naja wohl eher aufgezwungen. Ein gutes Besipiel ist Batman Arkham City. Man merkt das der Catwomen DLC fehlt in einigen Scenen.  da der Story etwas fahlt. Oder die Mass Effect Reihe. In denen ganze Handlungen ausserhalb des Hauptspiels aufgeklärt werden. z.B. Liaras Handlung in Teil 2. Oder aber DEUS EX:HR. Da fehlen einfach mal ein par Tage im Spiel. Ich sehe es einfach nicht ein mehr dafür zu zahlen. In einem Film kaufe ich mir doch auch nicht extra Scenen. Ich hab DLC's nie akzeptiert. Werde mich auch weiterhin davon fern halten.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (7. Juli 2014)

Die einzigen DLCs die ich erworben habe, waren in der GOTY-Version von Borderlands2 enthalten.
Einzelne hab ich nicht gekauft und werd´s wohl auch nicht tun, da die meisten DLCs schlicht ihr Geld nicht wert sind. Solltn aber wieder bei einer GOTY-Version diverse DLC dabei sein, kann man im SteamSale sicher mal drüber nachdenken...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (7. Juli 2014)

Ich sehe DLCs kritisch. Zwar habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn die Entwickler nach Veröffentlichung ihres Spiels weitere Inhalte entwickeln und diese dann auch verkaufen, aber die meisten DLCs sind einfach hinten und vorne das Geld nicht wert und sind mehr oder weniger Bonus-Goodies, die man entweder gleich ins Spiel hätte integrieren sollen oder auch locker kostenlos reinpatchen könnte.

Dass sowas bei Ubis Kunden akzeptiert wird, wundert mich hingegen nicht. Wer bei denen einkauft, ist eh schon komplett schmerzbefreit. Auf gog.com kommen die meisten DLCs in der Käuferbeurteilung eher schlecht weg.


----------



## Gemar (4. August 2014)

willkeinen schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich DLCs zu einem Game sehe denke ich, ich hätte nur das halbe Spiel gekauft und es fehlt mir irgendwie was.  Habe bisher nie ein DLC gekauft und sehe es auch nicht ein warum ich es tun sollte. Entweder gleich ins Spiel oder gar nicht!



Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso. Aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, wie cool das gewesen wäre, wenn einer das Lieblingsspiel von damals mit einer guten DLC erweitert hätte. Doch tatsächlich sieht die Realität ja leider anders aus. Anstatt wie bei Skyrim große sinnvolle Erweiterungen zu bekommen, wird man oft mit nur ein zwei Waffen, oder Autos oder einer neuen Map abgespeist für einen ungeheuren Preis. (CoD, Codemasters-Spiele, Sniper v2 & 3, u.s.w.) Die denken wohl, dass sie die Spieler so abzocken können (Ok, bei CoD & Battlefield klappt es, obwohl der Mehrwert für die Vielnutzer wohl noch im Rahmen ist) wie die Smartphone-Nutzer, bei denen die Preispolitik ja einfach nur von einem fernen Stern ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. August 2014)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich sehe das eigentlich genauso. Aber wenn man mal darüber nachdenkt, wie cool das gewesen wäre, wenn einer das Lieblingsspiel von damals mit einer guten DLC erweitert hätte. Doch tatsächlich sieht die Realität ja leider anders aus. Anstatt wie bei Skyrim große sinnvolle Erweiterungen zu bekommen, wird man oft mit nur ein zwei Waffen, oder Autos oder einer neuen Map abgespeist für einen ungeheuren Preis. (CoD, Codemasters-Spiele, Sniper v2 & 3, u.s.w.) Die denken wohl, dass sie die Spieler so abzocken können (Ok, bei CoD & Battlefield klappt es, obwohl der Mehrwert für die Vielnutzer wohl noch im Rahmen ist) wie die Smartphone-Nutzer, bei denen die Preispolitik ja einfach nur von einem fernen Stern ist.



Genau das ist der Punkt: Wären alle DLCs wie früher die richtigen Addons, dann hätten wohl nur die wenigsten bis gar keine Leute Probleme damit. Die von Skyrim oder GTA4 waren z.B. sehr gut. Gerade die von GTA4 erwähne ich gerne als positives Beispiel. Die waren ja schon fast wie ein neues Spiel


----------

